# I have found a great website



## pixybratt (Dec 27, 2010)

it's called http://www.anysoldier.com/
I'm adopting a soldier so I hope some others may be moved to do so as well.
thanks for looking


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope I can post this here.
I've chosen a unit in Afghanistan it's a K-9 unit that does not have access to a PX for basic supplies such as soap, toothpaste dental floss and many other things we take for granted.

So what I'm doing is since I love to re-batch I am taking all my bits that are left from Christmas and making them in to nice small bars of soap for them to use.

Anyway I was thinking so others might be interested-in helping, if you are I can either give you the address to send Items or I can collect items to ship.
Also I can post the list of things they need if you like.
Thanks for looking


----------



## agriffin (Dec 30, 2010)

Very cool site.  I've found a couple I will send to!  

If everyone would take a look.  It's kinda cool to see pics and just read through the list of things these soldiers need.  Even stuff you can get at the dollar store and send...sweet N low, powdered cream, deodorant, playing cards...etc.


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 30, 2010)

my oldest son and I are doing this together, we plan to hit the dollar stores around here and pick up toothpaste, dental floss, and snacks, maybe some doggies treats too if they have them.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2010)

Doggie treats, yes.


----------



## krissy (Dec 30, 2010)

maybe throw in some books? there must be people who read there.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I saw one that was sort of a make shift animal shelter over there asking for cat food, toys..all of that.  

I've got my co-workers going in on it.  So it will be fun!


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm very excited to see others getting into the spirit.
Some times I forget that although I don't have much there are others that can't even get the basics


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 30, 2010)

pixybratt said:
			
		

> my oldest son and I are doing this together, we plan to hit the dollar stores around here and pick up toothpaste, dental floss, and snacks, maybe some doggies treats too if they have them.


Good for you!
Be careful with the toothpaste from Dollar store. The ones made in China have been adultarated with some nasty chemical. Can't think of its name right now.


----------



## pixybratt (Dec 30, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> pixybratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I'll make sure I only get ones made in the US


----------



## cmd439 (Jan 7, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> pixybratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



antifreeze


----------



## tisci (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this site! I went shopping today & got a bunch of stuff so I can send a food package & a hygiene package.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 10, 2011)

Antifreeze in toothpaste? Really? That's scary.
Cool website .


----------



## serenitylure (Jan 23, 2011)

How nice of you pixibratt. Keep up the good work! What comes goes around comes around. Blessings will be poured upon you! Have a fantastic 2011


----------



## tumbleweeds321 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that link. I live in a small town (55k) in the least populated state in the nation, but we do have an air force base here, that my dad retired from. Most people here are very supportive and have patriotic tendencies. We send out monthly care packages to members of our church who are deployed, but I went through that site and decided to 'adopt' one of the hospital units. It's amazing the little differences we can make...like sending the women feminine hygene products and things that smell good or stickers and stuffed animals for the children. 

I'd not heard of that program before and think it's pretty cool. Especially now that Christmas is over. Charities get a glut of response between November and December, but there are still people and soldiers that need our attention and our help the other 10 months of the year. Thanks again for sharing the link.


----------



## tank7900 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your patriotic support.  As a current active duty soldier, that is routinely gone to far away places with litte resources, I can tell you first hand how much those care packages, and basic supplies mean to us.  Last year when I was gone they were a lifesaver, as I was in a location that had nothing.  Again, I thank you from the bottom of my heart, for myself, and the rest of the troops that you support!


Tank


----------



## pranka (Feb 23, 2011)

_spam_


----------

